# Whining noise when hubs locked in. HElP



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have o1 ford F350, anyway i went to lock my hubs in today and with in 50 ft i started to hear a whining noise coming from the front driver side tire. I dont no if the hub is bad, or if my u joints are bad don't no never had this problem before. Any advice of what it could be would help thanks Tom


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I doubt the noise is coming from your U-joints. You probably have a bad hub. Are they the Ford factory ones or Warn? Either way, it is very simple to take them apart and inspect them.

Unscrew the 8 allan head bolts that hold the hub in place. Take the outer cap off and you wil start to see the inner workings of the hub. There should be a snap ring on both the center drive shaft and the outter hub. Take both of those off and the hub assembly should slide our with a little coaxing. I like to re-screw in two of the allen head bolts a bit to have something to pull on. You don't need to support the truck on anything or worry about the wheel falling off. You can perform this with the tire on and the truck sitting on the ground. With the hub assembly out, try and spin the inner assembly. It should spin freely with only a little resistance caused by grease. It should also be quiet. On the outer portion of the hub assembly, there is collapsable ring. Press it in and see what happens. Does it move freely? The best bit of advice I can give you is just inspect it. If you think things are funky, they probably are. A new set of Warn hubs is about 200.00 although since your truck is only 2 years old it may still be under warranty.


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ill try that and see what happens. Its still under warranty so ill see what they have to say about it. Thanks for the advise.
Tom


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Every single one of my trucks whine with the hubs locked in at 30 mph or more. My 97 didn't until I had 4.56 gears installed (had 3.55's). The first time that I had it in 4wd after the install I thought that there was something wrong. But after talking to my father and taking one of his trucks (has 4.10's) out for a ride and it did the same thing. Now both of my Super Dutys have 4.10's and they have the same whine. Even my dads newest trucks 2-04 F-350 CC PSD FX4 dually's and 04 F-350 SC PSD FX4 dually all with 4.10's, they all whine with the hubs locked and they only have 200-1,200 miles. So it could be the gearing of the truck that it making the noise, otherwise look at the lockouts or U-joints.


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

I took the truck into the dealer and they said that it was a bad seal in the hub so. Anyways its still under warranty and goes to fixed next so.


----------

